# Best duck loads and favorite ammo??



## dillakilla12 (Dec 11, 2012)

What's everyone's favorite ammo and best loads for duck? Has anyone been shooting Blind Side?


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 11, 2012)

I have been shooting 3 inch #2 Blind Sides with a kicks high flyer modified choke and lets just say I put a hurting on a goose this past weekend with them from over 40 yards out...


----------



## dillakilla12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I ended up with the Patternmaster Blind Side choke tubes and I haven't shot anything thru em yet! You tore that goose up! I may just end up shooting Kent!


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 11, 2012)

...cheapest i can buy


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 11, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> ...cheapest i can buy



 its amazing how easy they are to kill with cheap loads when you let them actually come in.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 11, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> its amazing how easy they are to kill with cheap loads when you let them actually come in.



Shoot em in the face!


----------



## The Fever (Dec 12, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Shoot em in the face!



landing gear down


----------



## Folsom (Dec 12, 2012)

3in #3 black cloud with IC vortex black cloud choke


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wastin Bullets said:


> I have been shooting 3 inch #2 Blind Sides with a kicks high flyer modified choke and lets just say I put a hurting on a goose this past weekend with them from over 40 yards out...



u must be one of the lucky lucky few that can get a pattern out of that chock tube with the black cloud/blind side wad. cause the solid unsplit wads were not designed for ported chokes.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 12, 2012)

Winchester 3 Inch #3's.....great pattern and Wally world had em on sale for 10 bucks a box.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 12, 2012)

2&3/4 inch number 4 1&3/8 lead was the best loads i ever shot. But now iam shooting 3 inch number 2 1 1/4 steel. It w
orks pretty good for steel


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 12, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> u must be one of the lucky lucky few that can get a pattern out of that chock tube with the black cloud/blind side wad. cause the solid unsplit wads were not designed for ported chokes.



I guess so... Honestly I ordered the Vortex for black clouds but they sent this one... I figured I would just try it and see how it went... Went pretty well... lol


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 12, 2012)

Kicks highflyer ported can shoot blindside not black cloud. The edges aren't as abrupt and the wad Isn't as harsh. Wastin Bullets people have ruined ported chokes with black cloud just a future thought to ponder. I shoot modified vortex or highflyer full normally always with 3.5in federal premium #3s.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 12, 2012)

deast1988 said:


> Kicks highflyer ported can shoot blindside not black cloud. The edges aren't as abrupt and the wad Isn't as harsh. Wastin Bullets people have ruined ported chokes with black cloud just a future thought to ponder. I shoot modified vortex or highflyer full normally always with 3.5in federal premium #3s.



Thanks for the heads up.. I had heard you aren't suppose to shoot black clouds through the ported chokes.. which is why I pulled out the blindsides... I called kicks last week and left a message and still haven't gotten a response... I emailed them as well... Not to happy with their customer service right now.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Dec 12, 2012)

What about the Patternmaster Blind Side tubes??? They say you can shoot anything thru em and they are ported..


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 12, 2012)

deast1988 said:


> Kicks highflyer ported can shoot blindside not black cloud. The edges aren't as abrupt and the wad Isn't as harsh. Wastin Bullets people have ruined ported chokes with black cloud just a future thought to ponder. I shoot modified vortex or highflyer full normally always with 3.5in federal premium #3s.



thanks didnt realize that either had always heard and talked to a buddy that worked for kicks to not shoot the black clouds though a non ported choke and since the blind sides have a very similar wad i assumed the same as the black clouds


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 12, 2012)

I called kicks last year that's what they said. The rim of the flight stopper pellets destroy ported tubes. It catches it or something. Black cloud is some rough shot going down your barrel. I know that pattern master had to make a black cloud choke because it was messing up there ported chokes. The wad and pellets on blindside are smoother which allows better clearance of the ports but the origanal ported pattern master your not suppose to shot either blind or black cloud. That's what they said last year when we call them.


----------



## grizznasty93 (Dec 12, 2012)

Kents 3"  #2's and number #3's Sumtoy light mod choke


----------



## WTRFOWLSBEII (Dec 12, 2012)

3" Hevi-Metal #3's with Carlson Waterfowl chokes


----------



## georgiahunter21 (Dec 12, 2012)

Kent #2 & #3 in 3 inch 12 gauge, my son shoots Kent #3's in 3 inch 20 gauge have been working great,first year we have shot them.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 12, 2012)

fiocchi #2 factory choke
xperts bb's factory choke
Best combinations I have shot. Use to shoot high dollar chokes and shot not much difference.


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 12, 2012)

depends where im huntin...in fields xpert 3 inch number 2's...huntin in the timber 2 3/4 inch 4 or 6 shot doesnt really matter what brand....if your a good shot in my opinion it doesnt matter what shell your shooting


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 12, 2012)

Heavy metal 3" number 2's


----------



## slayer1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Carlson Waterfowl choke tube, full choke.  #4 black clouds.  Best thing to do is pattern your gun to find out the best load.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 13, 2012)

The ones you get from your buddy after you run out...can't go wrong with free


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Dec 14, 2012)

Blind side for sure


----------



## BThunder (Dec 14, 2012)

Modified Hevi Metal mid range choke with #3 Drylock super steel. Awesome pattern at 30 yrds.


----------



## imac985 (Dec 15, 2012)

invector plus improved cylinder choke tube, 3 inch remington sportsman hi-speed steel #4s


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Dec 17, 2012)

right now i'm shooting the hevi- metal 3" #6 with a modified factory choke that my sbeII came with.. i would like #3 but the #6 is what i got left over from teal season so i'll use it up. but hevi metal is my favorite brand and usually a mod. choke. but if i'm in a woodie hole where they are coming in our face then i'll go to an IC


----------



## frydaddy40 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Lead   Awwwwww*



killer elite said:


> 2&3/4 inch number 4 1&3/8 lead was the best loads i ever shot. But now iam shooting 3 inch number 2 1 1/4 steel. It w
> orks pretty good for steel



  Lead those where the days, steel will never be that good.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Almost*

Blind side 3"  #3.  Improved


----------

